# LH Surge and Actual Ovulation



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, 

Does anyone know a little bit well a lot more than me about the surge affect.

I had 2 smiley faces yesterday, one in the morning and one at midnight. So technically it said I should ovulate within the next 24/36 hours. So just as an experiment I checked again at midnight, got 2nd smiley then I checked again this morning and it was no surge.

So does the no surge mean I have ovulated already or I could ovulate today?

I don't do temp checking but was just wondering if anyone knew????


----------



## Beee

Hey, I've been wondering similar things these past couple of days... I've just found this info on a website:

"Once the LH surge has been detected, successful fertilization is most likely to take place one to three days following the LH surge - with peak fertility at 36 hours post-LH surge."

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/ovulation-test-work.html

So its likely you will ovulate over next couple of days

It also says:
"Another important aspect to keep in mind is that you are looking for the surge in hormones or the first positive ovulation test. Other positive ovulation tests after this one, i.e. multiple positives several days in a row should not be given importance. This is because the first test lets you know that ovulation should occur within 12-72 hours and intercourse during this time frame is very important if you want to become pregnant."
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/intercourse-after-positive-ovulation-test.html

Good luck!xxx


----------



## SBB

The LH surge is in the 2 days before you ovulate, so say you get smileys on a thursday and friday, you'd actually ovulate on the saturday or sunday. 
But obviously sperm lives for 72+hours in the cervix so start BDing as soon as you get the smiley, then for the following 4 days I think. That's the way I understand it anyway! :shrug:


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have been wondering the same thing! I got the little smiley face (confirmed on a different kind of opk as well)at about 8a on 1/10 and then again about 3:30 that afternoon. By the evening it was gone... So, if my ovulation occurred on the shorter range of the spectrum (say 12 hrs instead of 24) or if I missed the surge the night before, the day after the surge might be too late?


----------



## tickledpink3

I got my smiley face on the first day and the second day. The second day is when we BD'd and then two days after that. As a previous poster stated, the sperm can live for some time. The surge in LH is what makes the egg pop free from the ovary. So you should be BDing and catch that eggy! :spermy::spermy:


----------



## WannaB

It can happen anywhere between 12 to 36 hours, so dont waste any time! Sometimes I get a surge just 12 hours before, other times its longer, so dont count on it being the same each cycle either. The other thing too, just because you get a surge doesnt mean you will go onto ovulate, you can gear up to O and then stop, gear up and go onto O further on down the track, so unless you use bbt with it to confirm that you actually O'd, or you have some wicked symptoms like O pains etc, you need to keep covering your bases just incase it was a false start. You typically start to bd once you get a +opk and dont stop for three days. Good luck catching the eggy hun!:hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I think i may have missed it then - not to worry. I just went off clearblue saying 12 - 36 hours, never mind, 

Hope everyone has managed to hit theirs x x


----------



## kdog4lyfe

Yeah...I have read that the OPK is positive 24-36 before you actually ovulate. I would use the OPK and get the surge and BD that night so something would be waiting on eggo to arrive....


----------



## pichi

i got 2 very possitive OPKs on Sat/Sun then on the monday i got a negative. the day after that negative i had my temp rise so Monday was the day i OV'd


----------



## My bo bo

So.......... i get very confused :(

I have had a positive (smiley face) on friday and today, does that mean i am still waiting to ovulate. 

My temp went up .2 degree today ?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a1e20

xx


----------



## bright eyes

okay, so, now, I'm really confused!!!
I tested that I am ovulating on Thursday...so, when am I really ovulating? should I be having intercourse (everyday for 4 days after testing that I am ovulating)?

I am new to this forum and am very confused with all of this new information?


----------



## My bo bo

I know its very confusing :(


----------



## lola13

I always stress out about this, too. I typically BD every other day leading up to the surge based on CM signs. Then, once the surge shows, I worry if I should do it that day or the day after the surge. Honestly, we're usually too tired by then to do both days.

I'd love to hear from those of you that have had BFP's & which days you BD relative to your surge.


----------



## My bo bo

That would be nice :)


----------



## 2016

I temp and do I know that, in my case I ov the day after the first positive OPK. I normally get 2 positives then back to negative. This cycle I got a sixth (yes sixth) clear positive today :rofl: what's going on?
I know there's no need to test after first positive but I am using all my tests up because I don't want to take any next cycle.


----------



## My bo bo

I normally stop after my first but i wanted to use mine up this month, i have had 2 +


----------



## jappygirl76

OK, so then if everything is on track. I got my first +OPK this afternoon. If we BD tonight and tomorrow night, then we should be in there. I do temp, so if my temp goes up tomorrow or Monday, then I can be sure that I OV'ed. Does this sound about right to everyone?


----------



## My bo bo

Just go for it and good luck xx


----------



## WannaB

jappygirl76 said:


> OK, so then if everything is on track. I got my first +OPK this afternoon. If we BD tonight and tomorrow night, then we should be in there. I do temp, so if my temp goes up tomorrow or Monday, then I can be sure that I OV'ed. Does this sound about right to everyone?


Yes that sounds right. But if you temp goes up tommorow it means you are ovulating today, egg only lasts for about 12 hours so if you leave it till you get a +opk you have maybe lost the two most important fertile days before O. Dont forget the sperm can take about 10 hours, some shorter some longer, to get to where they need to go, and only a handful make it. So you really want to get as many as the little guys up there and waiting for the egg as you can. I would never be waiting till I get a +opk, bd every couple of days after af stops then when you get a +opk bd for 3 days and your covered and given yourself the best chances of conception. If you have longer cycles just adjust your bd run to a later date.


----------



## My bo bo

WannaB said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so then if everything is on track. I got my first +OPK this afternoon. If we BD tonight and tomorrow night, then we should be in there. I do temp, so if my temp goes up tomorrow or Monday, then I can be sure that I OV'ed. Does this sound about right to everyone?
> 
> 
> Yes that sounds right. But if you temp goes up tommorow it means you are ovulating today, egg only lasts for about 12 hours so if you leave it till you get a +opk you have maybe lost the two most important fertile days before O. Dont forget the sperm can take about 10 hours, some shorter some longer, to get to where they need to go, and only a handful make it. So you really want to get as many as the little guys up there and waiting for the egg as you can. I would never be waiting till I get a +opk, bd every couple of days after af stops then when you get a +opk bd for 3 days and your covered and given yourself the best chances of conception. If you have longer cycles just adjust your bd run to a later date.Click to expand...

How much does your temp have to go up by? 

xx


----------

